

Ask HN: Looking for a good short web pub platform. - markkat

I'm a big fan of http://tidypub.org/, but I'd like the option to add links, and maybe an image.<p>What are your favorites?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
Blackradio
<http://pen.io>

~~~
markkat
Wonderful. Thanks!

